# why does my hamster pee on me whenever i get her out?



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

im starting to hate taking her out because the smell is so hard to get rid of ! shes been doing it for about 6 months, shes very tame, handled for 20 mins every day, always has been, shes about a year old
any ideas?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> im starting to hate taking her out because the smell is so hard to get rid of ! shes been doing it for about 6 months, shes very tame, handled for 20 mins every day, always has been, shes about a year old
> any ideas?


I don't know if this would work... but could you maybe try putting her in some sort of plastic dish as soon as u get her out? Sausage always pees in his ball as soon as I put him in it, it's really annoying! So I am going to try putting him in something plastic (as hamsters seem to like weeing in plastic things... or is that just my hamster lol ) before the ball to make him pee in that instead 

I haven't tried it yet as he's not with me so I don't know if it would work for you or not but its just an idea


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I don't know if this would work... but could you maybe try putting her in some sort of plastic dish as soon as u get her out? Sausage always pees in his ball as soon as I put him in it, it's really annoying! So I am going to try putting him in something plastic (as hamsters seem to like weeing in plastic things... or is that just my hamster lol ) before the ball to make him pee in that instead
> 
> I haven't tried it yet as he's not with me so I don't know if it would work for you or not but its just an idea


do you rub your hands in his bedding before you take him out ??

as he may be scent marking you by peeing on you


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

In the 10 years I've owned hamsters, they've never peed on me lol.
x


----------

